# RAPT Pill



## kleggy

Hey Everyone,

After a long wait, in the latest drop, I was able to get myself a RAPT Pill! Hopefully, there isn't already another dedicated thread to this. 

Got mine in the mail yesterday and have been playing around with the setup. Watched the Video a couple of times that's linked in the included leaflet. The video mentions to leave it plugged in and charging for a minimum of 24hrs, which will calibrate the battery reading. Once plugged in, a solid red light came on, indicating it was charging and remained on until sometime early this morning.

Q: With no red lights no showing now, does that mean charging has been completed and is ready to move onto the next stage of calibration?

Has anyone else gone through the process and done a couple of brews yet to share their tips and tricks? Keen to hear everyone's thoughts on this. I'm excited about the possibilities of brewing with the RAPT Pill.

Thanks!

EDIT #1: Decided to just press on, figured it was 100% Charged. When unplugging it, it wouldn't go into AP Mode. The only way that I could get it into AP Mode was to plug it back in again, and connect to it then. While plugged in I was able to Register it, get the MAC Address + Validation Code. When I unplugged it, it remained in AP Mode. I was then able to calibrate it. But after letting it sit in the Jug with water that I used it to calibrate it in for some time now it's still in AP Mode, green light flashing, and no Telemetry Received on the RAPT Cloud.

*WiFi: *Successfully Connected
*Registration: *Looks like your device has successfully registered.
*Diagnostics: *
Accelerometer X: 872.86
Accelerometer Y: -13.20
Accelerometer Z: 548.66
Tilt angle: 32.16
Specific gravity: 1.000
ADC2: -38.86
Battery: 100%
Temperature: 29.1
Firmware: 20211130_012833_789fd0f (Latest)

Thoughts? Am I doing something wrong here?

*EDIT 2: Disregard. *Connected to it Via a laptop instead of the iPhone. Had a look around at the setting. Disconnected from the Wifi. About 15min later, green light stopped flashing, and it appears to be all working now. Perhaps the iPhone was holding a connection with it, leaving it in AP Mode??? Anywho, as you were!


----------



## RRising

Hmm... i cannot connect mine to wifi because it's asking me for a password and cannot find any info about a password anywhere.

Never mind, im just an idiot who didn't see the quickstart guide.

Password is _kegland1 _for anyone looking and finds this post.


----------



## kleggy

RRising said:


> Hmm... i cannot connect mine to wifi because it's asking me for a password and cannot find any info about a password anywhere.
> 
> Never mind, im just an idiot who didn't see the quickstart guide.
> 
> Password is _kegland1 _for anyone looking and finds this post.


Hahaha, your not the only one! Got me too initially. 

Mine doesn’t seem to be going to sleep? Leaving it horizontal on a table it’s continuing to transmit data, hourly. Thoughts?


----------



## RRising

kleggy said:


> Hahaha, your not the only one! Got me too initially.
> Mine doesn’t seem to be going to sleep? Leaving it horizontal on a table it’s continuing to transmit data, hourly. Thoughts?



It's a bit embarrassing but Kegland could have made it clearer, i watched the youtube video a few times and it made no mention of the devices initial network being password protected, one of the QR codes on the little info leaflet could have gone to the guide but oh well.


----------



## rayhaynes62

Totally agree the information could be better. We shouldn't have to hunt it down.


----------



## ozdevil

Hey guys just to help you all out so ya not hunting down the quick userguide/instructions
here is an pdf file with them just click the attachment


----------



## kleggy

ozdevil said:


> Hey guys just to help you all out so ya not hunting down the quick userguide/instructions
> here is an pdf file with them just click the attachment


Thanks @ozdevil!

Put down the first brew using it on the weekend. Despite the initial Hiccups with setup, seems to be working well.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Hey guys. Just wanted to let you know we have done a firmware update. So this latest firmware update has also weeded out a few more bugs. In order to do the firmware update all you have to do is:

1. Make sure its already registered to your RAPT login
2. Make sure you have wifi reception and the pill is connected to your wifi
3. Leave connected to a charger and if the above 2 points are done it will automatically download and update to the latest firmware on it's own

I also wanted to thank you guys who have sent us feedback on the product. We are continuing to update and improve the web portal and firmware based on customer requests and feedback. We really appreciate it!


----------



## dibbz

Can I use my own http endpoint or does it need internet?


----------



## KegLand-com-au

dibbz said:


> Can I use my own http endpoint or does it need internet?



The new API will be released soon but you still need access to internet as it will not be possible for you to connect to your own endpoint.


----------



## RRising

What is the current firmware? Mine has version "20220112_161457_3d2d522" and the check firmware feature says its up to date.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

RRising said:


> What is the current firmware? Mine has version "20220112_161457_3d2d522" and the check firmware feature says its up to date.



We actually released another firmware version 2 days ago so the latest version is 20220212_165453_6c4fa92.

In the new firmware version we have changed the registration process to make it a bit more streamline.


----------



## RRising

KegLand-com-au said:


> We actually released another firmware version 2 days ago so the latest version is 20220212_165453_6c4fa92.
> 
> In the new firmware version we have changed the registration process to make it a bit more streamline.



Thanks, just updated to the latest FW.


----------



## kleggy

KegLand-com-au said:


> We actually released another firmware version 2 days ago so the latest version is 20220212_165453_6c4fa92.
> 
> In the new firmware version we have changed the registration process to make it a bit more streamline.


Thanks for the Heads Up @KegLand-com-au Super Easy process. Followed the above instructions, and updated by itself trouble free!

Thanks!


----------



## shinysideshiny

Is anyone else getting pretty big gaps in telemetery? Beer I am fermenting now has had only 17 signals since Friday afternoon with only two on Saturday morning and two on Sunday morning (bottom picture). Is it common to have a 12 hour gap between readings? Previous beer had 173 readings over a 14 day period which seemed better, though still with some sizable gaps. Also the battery has been at 100% since late January with 2 1/2 brews. How long should it last? 







Cheers


----------



## ozdevil

shinysideshiny said:


> Is anyone else getting pretty big gaps in telemetery? Beer I am fermenting now has had only 17 signals since Friday afternoon with only two on Saturday morning and two on Sunday morning (bottom picture). Is it common to have a 12 hour gap between readings? Previous beer had 173 readings over a 14 day period which seemed better, though still with some sizable gaps. Also the battery has been at 100% since late January with 2 1/2 brews. How long should it last?
> View attachment 121840
> View attachment 121841
> 
> Cheers


how did you get the beer ABV to show?


----------



## shinysideshiny

ozdevil said:


> how did you get the beer ABV to show?


Does it automatically when you narrow the window to a normal OG and FG.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

shinysideshiny said:


> Is anyone else getting pretty big gaps in telemetery? Beer I am fermenting now has had only 17 signals since Friday afternoon with only two on Saturday morning and two on Sunday morning (bottom picture). Is it common to have a 12 hour gap between readings? Previous beer had 173 readings over a 14 day period which seemed better, though still with some sizable gaps. Also the battery has been at 100% since late January with 2 1/2 brews. How long should it last?
> View attachment 121840
> View attachment 121841
> 
> Cheers



Have you tried re-starting your router. I have seen this happen to some other customers who then re-started the router and it fixed the issue. What is your signal strength?


----------



## shinysideshiny

KegLand-com-au said:


> Have you tried re-starting your router. I have seen this happen to some other customers who then re-started the router and it fixed the issue. What is your signal strength?


Thanks for the reply. Yes have restarted router a few times. I have a mesh network setup, but it is in a chest freezer in garage so maybe that is the problem?
Here is the signal strength. If that is too low I can move a mesh node into the gargage. I also got some readings last night (9pm,11pm,2am,3am,5am).


----------



## KegLand-com-au

shinysideshiny said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes have restarted router a few times. I have a mesh network setup, but it is in a chest freezer in garage so maybe that is the problem?
> Here is the signal strength. If that is too low I can move a mesh node into the gargage. I also got some readings last night (9pm,11pm,2am,3am,5am).
> 
> View attachment 121857



Thanks for that graph. It appears you are getting some data loss and I would say improving your wifi reception would help this situation. So if you have the ability to put an AP in the garage then I would do this. The garage might also be clad with tin or metal I am assuming so this also might not help the situation. How far is your AP to the PILL and what are the barriers between the two products? Fermenting fridge, garage walls made of brick, fermenter type, number of meters from the router? It would be interesting to know what your signal strength is given these things.

In addition to this on the most recent firmware update on the Pill you will notice the power consumption is very low. The pill turns on and checks for wifi and if it cannot connect it will not waste battery continuing to try. It will go to sleep and then try again in another 1 hr(the default tememetry time is 1hr). If your router is busy, the signal strength is too weak it may not connect. With the latest firmware your Pill should last 1.5 years or more of continuous use based on 1hr telemetry frequency. If you are seeing some loss the latest firmware also gives you the option of changing down to 15min telemetry frequency. If this is the case it's probably also fine if you miss the od telemetry reading if you are checking 4 times every hour.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

RRising said:


> It's a bit embarrassing but Kegland could have made it clearer, i watched the youtube video a few times and it made no mention of the devices initial network being password protected, one of the QR codes on the little info leaflet could have gone to the guide but oh well.



I think that link should take you to the pill product page on our website and then from here we have the quick start guide as a PDF download. Did this not work for you?


----------



## shinysideshiny

KegLand-com-au said:


> Thanks for that graph. It appears you are getting some data loss and I would say improving your wifi reception would help this situation. So if you have the ability to put an AP in the garage then I would do this. The garage might also be clad with tin or metal I am assuming so this also might not help the situation. How far is your AP to the PILL and what are the barriers between the two products? Fermenting fridge, garage walls made of brick, fermenter type, number of meters from the router? It would be interesting to know what your signal strength is given these things.
> 
> In addition to this on the most recent firmware update on the Pill you will notice the power consumption is very low. The pill turns on and checks for wifi and if it cannot connect it will not waste battery continuing to try. It will go to sleep and then try again in another 1 hr(the default tememetry time is 1hr). If your router is busy, the signal strength is too weak it may not connect. With the latest firmware your Pill should last 1.5 years or more of continuous use based on 1hr telemetry frequency. If you are seeing some loss the latest firmware also gives you the option of changing down to 15min telemetry frequency. If this is the case it's probably also fine if you miss the od telemetry reading if you are checking 4 times every hour.



I think it is the chest freezer. Here is a phone speed test inside the freezer and on its lid. I will update the frequency with new firmware hopefully will be a work around.


----------



## RRising

KegLand-com-au said:


> I think that link should take you to the pill product page on our website and then from here we have the quick start guide as a PDF download. Did this not work for you?



That's not the problem i had, i didn't see the quick start guide on the "more information" tab, customers shouldn't have to go looking for critical product information. There should be something in the main description blurb about reading the quick start guide before initial setup.

Maybe _"*For initial setup* please read our quickstart guide in the more information tab"_


----------



## jmr303

KegLand-com-au said:


> I think that link should take you to the pill product page on our website and then from here we have the quick start guide as a PDF download. Did this not work for you?



Could you make the pill auto run a html setup page when you connect it via usb-c on a computer? It could literally be same web page it displays now when you change your wife to the pill's.
Either that or create a rapt usb dongle (like a cheap wireless kb or mouse) that you plug into a computer for initial setup of all rapt devices.
I guess future revision of the pill could have one of those cheap tiny membrane buttons built in for pairing and other devices just an option in the menu.
At the moment its usable but i wouldn't call it particularly user friendly or plug and play.


----------



## Rico.81

shinysideshiny said:


> I think it is the chest freezer. Here is a phone speed test inside the freezer and on its lid. I will update the frequency with new firmware hopefully will be a work around.
> 
> View attachment 121861
> View attachment 121862


I had initial problems with the telemetry set to 1 hour with my 58L Kegmenter.

I bought a $50 tplink wifi extender and sat it next to my upright freezer chamber.

It was better but I still ended up reducing the telemetry to 15 mins and could then deduce that it had trouble making wifi contact when the freezer was actively running.

15 Min telemetry works fine this way so I've left it.... 4% battery use in about 200+ L.

Working like a charm now.

Also on absolute latest firmware.


----------



## kleggy

Is there currently any way to get the Rapt Pill's information (Temp/SG) to feed across to Brewfather yet?


----------



## ozdevil

kleggy said:


> Is there currently any way to get the Rapt Pill's information (Temp/SG) to feed across to Brewfather yet?



There is away you can do it, but you will have to understand coding and the api to do it.

If you're no good with coding, like me, you just have to wait for the integration from the developer.

And what i understand, he is not that far off finishing this part, as the bz gen4 35l took priority in the past week or so, with that going live.


----------



## kleggy

ozdevil said:


> There is away you can do it, but you will have to understand coding and the api to do it.
> 
> If you're no good with coding, like me, you just have to wait for the integration from the developer.
> 
> And what i understand, he is not that far off finishing this part, as the bz gen4 35l took priority in the past week or so, with that going live.



Thanks Mate! Had a sneaky look and while I have done a little in the past, and kinda understand the process, I cant even find where to start  

Looks like I'll be waiting too!


----------



## kleggy

A user across on the RAPT Users Facebook Group has posted a How-To Video on how to link the RAPT Pill Cloud w/Brewfather. Works a treat, and was setup within 2mins  Thanks Trent Devers!

Link: Click Here


----------



## ozdevil

kleggy said:


> A user across on the RAPT Users Facebook Group has posted a How-To Video on how to link the RAPT Pill Cloud w/Brewfather. Works a treat, and was setup within 2mins  Thanks Trent Devers!
> 
> Link: Click Here



he is not a user he is the developer of the rapt products and brewfather will also be adding it like they have with the tilt

all this is at the moment is a custom stream using a webhook


----------



## mcgarryb

kleggy said:


> Hahaha, your not the only one! Got me too initially.
> 
> Mine doesn’t seem to be going to sleep? Leaving it horizontal on a table it’s continuing to transmit data, hourly. Thoughts?


I had same issue. Set it up last night around 11pm and laid it horizontal on the bench. Put it in a brew this afternoon around 5:30pm. When I logged on to the portal I saw it had been transmitting through the night and day. It gave me one reading from my brew but nothing since. Did you find out why yours didn't go to sleep when laid horizontally?


----------



## professional_drunk

First time user of the pill. 
I normally set my temp control probe to measure the air inside the fridge. Now that I have the pill to tell me what the actual temp inside the fermenter is, I've found I need to set my temp controller to 0.5c less than what I'm targetting so that the temp inside the fermenter matches my target temperature.
I pitched the pill as I was filling my all rounder, but that may have been a mistake. I noticed some gunk adhered to the pill and it's measuring 7 points higher than what my refracto says. Next time I think I'll try letting the fermenter settle for a while before pitching the pill.


----------



## FrankD

Just bought RAPT pill can't get the damn thing to register, why is it so complicated, it should be idiot proof, maybe I'm an idiot?


----------



## Malchizedec

Hi Razz, the issue then becomes recording your fermentation progress on the same chart.

I've suggested to Kegland that they shoukd add the ability for users to:
- Set the fermentation start date/time
- Set the initial gravity reading
- Alter fermentation readings

While I'm sure these features are needed the initial support guys didn't seem too keen stating the features weren't needed.

Hopefully the community gets them to change their mind.


----------



## razz

You rang?


----------



## brm1952

FrankD said:


> Just bought RAPT pill can't get the damn thing to register, why is it so complicated, it should be idiot proof, maybe I'm an idiot?


Don't worry FrankD you are not alone. It took me ages to get it working, you need to follow all the steps in order as laid out in the instructions. I have found I have some hitch in that when I log onto the Rapt Cloud, initially I get a blank screen, then if I refresh the graph comes up. I have it working well now although as the developer has stated gravity is only an approximate value and you should still take manual readings. I also rely on my Inkbird located in thermowell in the centre of the wort for accurate temp readings.


----------



## Mysticbrewer

FrankD said:


> Just bought RAPT pill can't get the damn thing to register, why is it so complicated, it should be idiot proof, maybe I'm an idiot?


I have found that starting the process on a mobile device to direct connect and then completing it on a desktop is easiest, I cant get my PC to connect to the pill or couldn't when I set my first one up but have no issues with my mobile accessing the pill. And as said by others, follow the instructions precisely and make sure the data input when linking is accurate


----------



## Malchizedec

mcgarryb said:


> I had same issue. Set it up last night around 11pm and laid it horizontal on the bench. Put it in a brew this afternoon around 5:30pm. When I logged on to the portal I saw it had been transmitting through the night and day. It gave me one reading from my brew but nothing since. Did you find out why yours didn't go to sleep when laid horizontally?



I have 4 Pills, mine occasionally wake up while in the horizontal position due to vibrations or bumps.

To get a useful graph I have suggested a manual or software based switch as well as the ability to tell the control panel when you are actually fermenting (brew start and end date/time settings)

Lets see if they make it onto the feature list.


----------



## Mysticbrewer

Malchizedec said:


> I have 4 Pills, mine occasionally wake up while in the horizontal position due to vibrations or bumps.
> 
> To get a useful graph I have suggested a manual or software based switch as well as the ability to tell the control panel when you are actually fermenting (brew start and end date/time settings)
> 
> Lets see if they make it onto the feature list.


 if you have not lodge your suggestion on the git hub page, found on the rapt FB group, at least then others can indicate interest and maybe it will be implemented.


----------



## Malchizedec

razz said:


> You rang?



I certainly did Razz, If any further explanation is required I am more than happy to have the discussion.


----------



## Malchizedec

Mysticbrewer said:


> if you have not lodge your suggestion on the git hub page, found on the rapt FB group, at least then others can indicate interest and maybe it will be implemented.



Appreciated Mysticbrewer, would you mind sharing the link here as I am not on FB?

Thanks


----------



## reddog

Not seeing the signal strength and battery level am I missing something?


----------



## Vic

Mysticbrewer said:


> if you have not lodge your suggestion on the git hub page, found on the rapt FB group, at least then others can indicate interest and maybe it will be implemented.


You already can. Press the Start Profile button (The one that looks like a triangle) this resets the graph for that session. At the end of fermentation. Press the stop button.


----------



## Malchizedec

Vic said:


> You already can. Press the Start Profile button (The one that looks like a triangle) this resets the graph for that session. At the end of fermentation. Press the stop button.



Hi Vic, I noticed they added this feature after my request (not claiming responsibility for it  )

The other requests were the ability to:
- set the starting telemetry (temp, gravity... etc)
- change the telemetry during the fermentation
- change the Pill telemetry sample time from the default 60 minutes
- provide a hardware or software switch to turn the Pill off
- Provide the name of the batch, current telemetry when the brew panel is collapsed (in the portal)


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Malchizedec said:


> Hi Vic, I noticed they added this feature after my request (not claiming responsibility for it  )
> 
> The other requests were the ability to:
> - set the starting telemetry (temp, gravity... etc)
> - change the telemetry during the fermentation
> - change the Pill telemetry sample time from the default 60 minutes
> - provide a hardware or software switch to turn the Pill off
> - Provide the name of the batch, current telemetry when the brew panel is collapsed (in the portal)



Thanks for this. some of these changes are in the pipeline. We have started to manage feature requests here:

Default · Boards · Rapt.Io / Rapt.Io

If you have any further feature requests please post them to this GitLab board and they will be considered accordingly.

As we have quite a lot of new features being added I would just make sure to check for firmware updates regularly so you can take advantage of these updates.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

reddog said:


> Not seeing the signal strength and battery level am I missing something?



Can you please confirm you are on the latest firmware. Also can you send us a screen shot of what you can see.


----------



## reddog

KegLand-com-au said:


> Can you please confirm you are on the latest firmware. Also can you send us a screen shot of what you can see.


----------



## reddog

Its confirming that it is the latest firmware.


----------



## kieran

Holy Moses this thing is a mongrel to custom calibrate. Loading in a polynomial equation gives numbers that are reversed.
I have 12 gravity readings from 1000 to 1096 with angles from about 29.6 to 70 something. The polynomial curve ever so slightly s-shaped.

Yet water reads 1.072...
And if I change the polynomial to a different degree I end up with -3.71 or something.
It's just infuriating.
I have a list of gravities and angles. It shouldn't be this hard.

Why can't KL stick something on app.rapt.io so that you can paste your values into an automatic calculator or something, and have it spit out an equation?


----------



## Grok

LOL, where is WEAL when you need him.......


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Grok said:


> LOL, where is WEAL when you need him.......


Grok I don't need to say anything, as Grmblz always said wait until version 4 is available.


----------



## clickeral

Ordered one of these as ill take a punt on the early release as I typically use refractometers anyway, going to be getting a Milwaukee Refract soon as well so will just use this as a guide.

Already have thermowells in all my vessels for temp readings. 

Just mainly wanting to make sure that the brews are finished, had one brew that I thought was done but had just stalled recently so making sure I take more care on some of my recipe dev brews


----------



## Grok

wide eyed and legless said:


> Grok I don't need to say anything, as Grmblz always said wait until version 4 is available.


Y-y-your ALIVE!!!!! Praise the Brew Gods  and cheers to you

Yes, version 4 sounds about right!


----------



## clickeral

Should the calibration be done at any specific temp? Did tap water orginally for my 1.000 reading and then a 1.050 sugar water solution that was alot warmer.

I reduced the sample dkwn to 1.025 and the pill was out reading 1.018

Adjusted my 1.000 reading to be done at same temp as thre 1.025 sample. May need to look at the custim calibration range option's


----------



## TheCraft

I’ve found there is a bit of a lag in the Kegland Pills reading correct temperature I’ve always done calibration where the water is at room temp (same temp as the pill itself).

So far getting better gravity seatings than the Tilt off a simple calibration (tap water) being patient to get a stable reading.


----------



## cybermilisav

Can't get new validation code for re registration, probably because I deleted my account. Also no telemetry was sent, I thought deleting account and starting again would help. When rapt cloud is closed, every next time when trying to connect I get error 500. In user manual there is a mention of clear registration button, I don't have that option in pill portal under registration. Is there any other option to get new validation code?


----------



## KegLand-com-au

cybermilisav said:


> Can't get new validation code for re registration, probably because I deleted my account. Also no telemetry was sent, I thought deleting account and starting again would help. When rapt cloud is closed, every next time when trying to connect I get error 500. In user manual there is a mention of clear registration button, I don't have that option in pill portal under registration. Is there any other option to get new validation code?



Can you please give write down your pill MAC address and then give us a call and we will sort this out over the phone for you. Ideally if you are within wifi range and the pill is fully charged when we start this process that would be preferable.


----------



## cybermilisav

An update, everything is working now, just was a bad moment for first setup, yesterday there was some problem with database.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

cybermilisav said:


> An update, everything is working now, just was a bad moment for first setup, yesterday there was some problem with database.



Yes sorry about that outage yesterday. This will hopefully not happen again in future.

Let us know if you have any other issues.


----------

